# Hobby Van



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

Going to look at one. Any comments in general and in particular the useability of the lounge.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Which Hobby?

If its the large 700 series with a twin/tag axle, we chose not to buy one, due to seeing paint problems on a number of vans especially around the window areas.

But the layout we found perfect.


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

No its the small compact double bedded van.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hobby van*

I think i,m right in saying that the layout is the same if not very simular to the Hymer 522.

When we looking at this type of van we thought the Hobby was well up to the job, just not quite right for us.

The van we looked at was at a place called " Go European" .....i think
up near Stratford / Coventry way


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, we have the van exclusive. So far have found it to be excellent. The lounge area is adequate for the 2 of us, seats are comfortable and the build quality is good If you wish any further assistance feel free to PM.
Regards


----------

